# Strato HiDrive als Netzwerklaufwerk geht nicht mehr



## ol1v3r (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zu Strato-Hidrive. Auf meinem Laptop mit Windows Vista Business habe ich mein Strato-HiDrive ganz einfach als Netzlaufwerk eingerichtet, also ohne zusätzliche Software von Strato (OpenVPN).

Nun ist mein Laptop leider defekt und habe mir einen normalen PC mit Windows 7 Home Premium gekauft. Da wollte ich dieses wieder so einbinden, leider funktioniert das nicht, habe mich auch nochmal an die FAQ von Strato gehalten. Als Hinweis geben die jedch an, dass einige Router (u.a. auch der Speedport W920V, welchen ich besitze) eine solche Verbindung über nicht zulassen und man solle OpenVPn beutzen (möchte ich aber nicht), oder den Port 445 freigeben.

Nun meine Frage, warum ging die normale Einbindung als Netzlaufwerk vorher und jetzt nicht mehr? Liegt es am OS?

Ich hoffe, jmd weiß Rat. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2011)

Was heißt "als Netzlaufwerk eingerichtet" ? Es kann natürlich sein, dass Du da irgendwas gemacht hast, so dass das Laufwerk nur für Deinen Laptop dann freigegeben war. Was genau kommt denn für eine Meldung, wenn Du das Laufwerk öffnen willst? Oder erscheint es nicht mal mehr bei den Netzwerkgeräten?


----------



## ol1v3r (18. Dezember 2011)

Das heißt, über den Windows Explorer als Netzlaufwerk eingerichtet (vgl. STRATO FAQ). In der FAQ steht ja noch, dass mache Router SMB nicht erlauben, aber wie gesagt, vorher ging es ja.


Mit dieser Anleitung hatte es vorher geklappt, nur jetzt komme ich nicht mal soweit, dass das Laufwerk angelegt wird. Die Fehlermeldung lautet: 
"Auf \\benutzer.cifs.hidrive.strato.com\root" konnte nicht zugegriffen werden. Vergewissern Sie sich dass der Name richtig geschrieben wurde"

Das habe ich dann auch mehrfach gemacht. Name, PW und Pfad richtig...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2011)

Also, das Drive wird aber *irgendwie* angezeigt, oder hast Du den Namen/Befehl aus dem Gedächtnis? vlt stimmt eben doch eine KLeinigkeit nicht ganz? 

Firewall usw. ist deaktiviert? Kann es sein, dass Du deinem Laptop damals einen eigenen Namen für die "Arbeitsgruppe" gegeben hast und es deswegen scheitert? Bei Systemsteuerung, System in der Übersicht, da steht dann irgendwo ""Einstellungen für Computernamen, Domäne..." => rechts davon kannst Du das ändern, ua auch den Namen von "Arbeitsgruppe"


----------



## ol1v3r (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe damals keinen eigenen Namen für die Arbeitsgruppe verwendet. An der Firewall hatte auch nichts geändert, die war und ist immer aktiv. Schon komisch. Kann es an dem Unterschied Visat und Win7 liegen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2011)

Wäre möglich - aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie genau Du die PLatte denn ins Netzwerk eingebunden hast. Du musst da wohl der Platte selbst irgendeine Eigenschaft verpasst haben, die sie an den Laptop "gebunden" hat, denn ansonsten müsstest Du an sich die Platte ja mit dem neuen PC auch irgendwie finden können. bzw: Du findest sie ja, oder? evlt. brauchst Du nur Admin-Rechte bei win7. An sich müsste ja win7 prof nicht weniger Dinge bieten als vista business


kann man die PLatte vlt auch per USB anschließen, Daten sichern und dann komplett resetten und neu einbinden?


----------



## Onlinestate (21. Dezember 2011)

Also ich würde mal einfach versuchen Samba in der Firewall und im Router freizugeben.
Aber generell. Ist ja schön und gut, dass als Netzlaufwerk einzubinden, aber das ganze ist unverschlüsselt. Da würde ich doch lieber auf VPN zurückgreifen. Aber das nervt mich des öfteren an Windows, da sind die gängigen Linux Varianten um einiges angenehmer.

Habe gerade gesehen, dass man wenigstens auch FTP Server als Netzlaufwerk einbinden kann. Bei Strato gibts ja alle gängingen Varianten, die kannste mal testen, was davon Windows nativ kann. Sonst kannst du natürlich auch ein Tool suchen, welches das ermöglicht.


----------

